# Strings in eine txt.-Datei schreiben und auslesen



## Maxxon (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit einem Programm, dass ich gerade entwerfe.
Im Forum hab ich schon rumgesucht, aber so wirklich weitergeholfen hat bisher nix.

Zum Problem:

Das Programm ist für ein Fitnesstudio. Dort gibt es jeden Tag ein anderes Getränk zum Sonderpreis. Der Inhaber meinte, ob ich nicht ein Programm schreiben könnte, welches auf Knopfdruck jeden Tag zufällig ein anderes Getränk aus einer Liste aussucht.

Vom Prinzip und der Vorgehensweise sollte das Progi eigentlich keine großen Schwierigkeiten darstellen....dachte ich.

Ich haben mir überlegt, dass man über ein Menü "Drinks anlegen" kann.
So kann er seine Getränke eingeben.
Dabei öffnet sich ein JDialog, der ein Textfield und eben einen Button enthält.
Der Text aus den TextField soll auf Buttondruck in einer txt.-Datei gespeichert werden.
Wenn er noch ein Getränk eingibt, soll das auch gespeichert werden usw.

Die txt-Datei sähe dann nachher ungefähr so aus:
_Kirschsaft
Apfelsaft
Orangensaft
Himbeersaft_

Nach Lesen und Sucher sämtlicher Möglichkeiten, denke ich, dass es mit RandomAccessFile wohl am einfachsten zu realisieren ist. Schließlich sollen die Sttrings aus der Textdatei auch wieder ausgelesen werden können.

Aber irgendwie gehts absolut net! 
Momentan wird folgender Code ausgeführt, wenn ich auf den Button drücke:

```
if(e.getActionCommand() == "test")
      {
              String drink = tf.getText();
              tf.setText("");
      
              try
              {
              RandomAccessFile datei = new RandomAccessFile("drinks.txt", "rw");
              datei.writeUTF(drink);
              datei.close();
              }
              catch(IOException ae)
              {

              }
      }
```

Allerdings steht dann in der Datei nur unverständliches Kauderwelsch!

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## flashray (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Maxxon,

Unter den folgenden Links findest du genug Beispiele, wie man Dateien einliest und in Dateien schreibt. Wenn du etwas neues in Java machen möchtest, dann rate ich dir folgendes: Suche dir ein kleines funktionierendes Beispiel aus den unteren Links zu deinem Problem und verändere diesen dann wie du es dir vorstellst.

Wenns irgendwo doch noch hakt, frag einfach nochmal nach!

VG Erdal

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/index.html

http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/java-toc.html

http://calja.rrz.uni-hamburg.de/java/hjp4/html/cover.html

http://javaalmanac.com/

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/


----------



## Maxxon (13. Oktober 2005)

Supi!
Ich seh mal nach...

Danke!


----------

